# Age Requirement: 21 at time of examination



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

*NEW INFORMATION FOR POLICE OFFICER EXAM APPLICANTS WHO WILL BE AGE 21 BEFORE THE MAY 19, 2007 TEST DATE*

On April 18, 2007, Governor Patrick approved Chapter 33 of the Acts of 2007, "An Act Relative to Civil Service Examinations for Appointment as Police Officers." It states that, "No person shall be eligible to take an examination for original appointment to the position of police officer &#8230; if he will not have reached his 21st birthday on or before the date of examination." 
Previously applicants had to have reached their 21st birthday as of the last filing date (April 23, 2007) and were unable to apply. The new legislation now allows individuals who reach their 21st birthday on or before May 19, 2007 the ability to file for the examination. If you are impacted by this new legislation and your 21st birthday falls after the original last filing date of April 23, 2007 and on or before the examination date of May 19, 2007, you may now apply on-line or request a paper application.
Please review the examination announcement poster 9395. Applications must be filed or post marked no later than July 25, 2007and the application processing fee is $75.00.

The examination will be given as a Make-up Exam on *September 29, 2007* to allow all those that originally could not apply, time to prepare. Everyone who takes the exam on May 19 and September 29 will be added to the eligible list at the same time so all are afforded equal opportunity.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

This is friggin gay. Deval strikes again. I turn 21 on September friggin 7th and i've got veterans pref and a lil bit of LE experience from being an SP in the airforce for 2 yrs now. Only thing i've ever wanted to do was PD. I miss this exam by months and now i'll have to wait years. here's to praying there's an 80th RTT and a freakin entry test for the State Police after 07Sep.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Before January 2005 you had to be 21 by time of appointment as a police officer in MA. Mitt Romney changed that to you must be 21 by time of test application deadline ie March whatever it was 2005. Deval changed it to 21 by the date of sitting for the exam which means he added on a month during which one can take the exam. I was signed up for the 2005 cs exam when the change happened and I no longer qualified. Theres plenty of time yet.


----------



## NEPS (Aug 29, 2006)

policelaborlaw.com said:


> Everyone who takes the exam on May 19 and September 29 will be added to the eligible list at the same time so all are afforded equal opportunity.


An equal opportunity except for those who take the May 19 test, since the questions from that test will be out there to assist those preparing to take the September 29 test.

I don't mean to be cynical, but what state legislator's relative had his/her twenty-first birthday between the application deadline and the May 19 exam date? What is the emergency that requires a last minute adjustment in the law and a make-up examination?


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I got screwed out of the 05' exam for the same reason of not being 21......So I feel your pain.....I agree NEPS, wheres the urgency to make this last minute change


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

Anything that involves an age cut-off (minimum or maximum) is going to be controversial, because someone is always going to be screwed.

FWIW, I think the older the minimum age, the better. I've seen very few early 20-somethings who had the maturity to be a police officer, and almost without exception, the ones who did were military vets.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

:dito:


----------

